# coding salary range



## ricky rawlins (Aug 6, 2013)

Where can I find coder's salary ranages?


----------



## Monika Liddle (Aug 6, 2013)

Ricky,

On the AAPC website, go to the Resources tab, you will find a link for medical coding salaries. AAPC should be coming out with the 2013 salary results soon. I took the survey about a month ago.


----------

